

The Terrible Cost of a Bad Hire — Personalities to Watch Out For - eatenbyagrue
http://www.hiringthing.com/2012/09/27/terrible-cost-of-a-bad-hire.html

======
hiphopopotamus
Think they missed one... Talkative Ted: Talks and talks and talks, but never
actually says anything. Can't / won't listen to what anyone says. Is the
complete centre of every meeting, but always misunderstands everything he is
told because he's too busy trying to come up with a witty reposte to actually
listen. Commonly known in British English as 'a gobshite'

